# Amy Winehouse



## blazeupsmoke (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not really fond of her music and only like Jay-z's verse on her debut song Rehab. She has a type of rythm that other female artists don't have and can't find. Although I found this astonishing when I tried to search her history I came across her records and it stated that she went through a name change. She went through alot of trouble trying to clear any history of the name change but when I compared her previous alias to hers now they had the same birthdate, location and all except one minor thing. Amy Winehouse used to be a male, YES  , before turning 18 she had a transexual operation and switched to a more feminine name. The thought just cannot leave my mind now when I see her on TV. This gives all you homophobic perverts something to think about while masturbating to her videos before she drops her next album.


----------



## mogie (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay give us some proof. Like where did you find this?


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Jul 18, 2007)

lmao. i hate her anyways. she's a loop.


----------



## blazeupsmoke (Jul 19, 2007)

mogie said:


> Okay give us some proof. Like where did you find this?


I refuse to give out or reveal any personal info and documents or my sources of the knowledge I have which I used to obtain this info but if you look around you might be able to find it.

I see this is an oxymoron and apoligize seeing that it wasn't a personal matter before but now that I think about it it's pretty personal, for her anyways...lol

My monkey friend blew this out of proportion and even tried to post this on wikipedia but I see it no more than a huge joke, she does look like a scrawny teenage boy though.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

I actually saw that somewhere. i just dont care. 
i do like that song though. she (he, whatever) has great feeling in her voice.


----------



## Wavels (Jul 20, 2007)

Amy reminds me a little bit of Dinah Washingtons voice, there is a certain jazz influence in some of her material that I enjoy.


I agree that her appearance is nasty!
What woman of sound mind has a tattoo of a _topless woman_ on her arm????A bit odd, no?

Yikes.


----------

